# Losing puppy teeth.



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

So I was looking at Bear and the gang`s teeth this morning, as I do often and two of Bear`s top front are missing. Her incisor on the right side has seemed to break in half. We haven`t been playing rough with her as I know puppies start to lose their teeth at this age. Is 15 weeks a bit young to be losing these teeth? Should I be concerned about her broken tooth? It doesnt seem to be bothering her.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Puppy Age - Teeth that Fall Out and Grow*
3 Months: Puppy Incisors begin to fall out
4 Months: Adult Canines and Molars start to come in
6 to 7 Months: Adult Molars Come In
7 to 8 Months: Full Adult Teeth

By month 8 your dog should have a full set of 42 teeth. In general, the larger the dog, the faster you will see teeth.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

they`re right on time then. Thanks  I think I was about a month off in my thoughts. Lol


----------



## dannie (Jan 23, 2011)

We had the same thing with Isis's tooth,but it turned a dark blue black colour. It really worried us but when we took her to the vet she said not to worry about it and it would fall out without causing any harm.
Sure enough two weeks later it fell out.:roll:


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

This is going to sound really ignorant...but I've never noticed puppies lose teeth? All of the childhood pets I had were outside pets and mustve lost them outside. It sounds like a really alarming thing for the owner though lol I'm glad I found out here rather than on my own xD


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> This is going to sound really ignorant...but I've never noticed puppies lose teeth? All of the childhood pets I had were outside pets and mustve lost them outside. It sounds like a really alarming thing for the owner though lol I'm glad I found out here rather than on my own xD


LMFAO its all good. I have had several dogs over the last 27 years and have yet to notice or find any puppy teeth.


----------

